# PC{DVI} to Panny TH58PC700U{HDMI}



## Boxerbluedog (Feb 18, 2008)

Unable to get PC to show up on my Panasonic Plasma. Panasonic says DVI to HDMI should work fine. Several reviews of the Plasma say connection worked fine in there test reprts. My PC will connect to a standard DVI connection monitor. THis is a Asus PC with ATI 9100 video card. I get nothing but a black screen on the plasma when the PC boots up. I've downloaded the new drivers from ATI and forced 1080i on the card. The VGA connection from the PC to the VGA in on the TV works fine. But no DVI to HDMI .Could there be some sort of setting thats not turned on at the Plasma. Please somebody help.


----------

